# MAC - Beauty Powder Blushes - Mar 08



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2008)

Place all your *Beauty Powder Blush* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Beauty Powder Blushes Discussion* . For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *colour story post*.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Feb 18, 2008)

Pictures of all 8 beauty powder blushes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I've received everything today, I will try to make swatches on my skin tonight!!

Above : Sweetness, Feeling, Eversun & Secret Blush
Under : Joyous, Sweet Romantic, Shy Beauty & Serenly






And up close:

Sweetness






Feeling






Eversun






Secret Blush






Joyous






Sweet Romantic






Shy beauty






Serenly


----------



## Alliestella (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm in love with my two blushes ! 
I need Joyous and Serenly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









natural light :
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k1...ueromantic.jpg


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweetness:





Sweetness vs. Fashion Frenzy (right) vs. Whim (bottom) vs. Don't Be Shy (right)





Fashion Frenzy-Sweetness top, Whim-Don't Be Shy bottom:






Sweetness is even brighter than Fashion Frenzy, the shimmer is soft like that of beauty powders (think Pearl Blossom or Pearl Sunshine) but it is crazy pigmented too. definately a winner in my eyes.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm NC/NW20

Sweetness on my cheeks:


----------



## glamqueen1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Since our dear Tinkerbelle2001 forgot to post her swatches, I will! Post her swatches, that would say.. And I hope you don't mind, T. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Swatched on NC43 skin. 
 first picture top to bottom: True Romantic, Feeling and Secret blush with flash
second: same swatches without flash
third picture:Serenely, Eversun, Shy Beauty and Joyous,  with flash
last picture: same swatches without flash.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_there are 4 blushes in the last 2 pictures. you forgot shy beauty. it's the 3rd one (Serenely, Eversun, shy beauty and Joyous) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry, guys, shy beauty just fell away, I've edited it now!


----------



## geeko (Mar 3, 2008)

here are my pictures and swatches and comparisons of the beauty powders with some of my other mac blushers


































































thanks for viewing.


----------



## silentkite (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if it was secret blush, it may have been shy beauty either. One of the lighter coloured BPBs. Sorry for the camera phone quality.


----------



## embryodb (Mar 4, 2008)

I received Sweetness and Feeling in the mail a few days ago:






(sweetness top, feeling bottom)






sweetness left, feeling right

My camera isn't doing them any favors, they're both so gorgeous and glowy! Even Feeling, which looks really dark in swatches, is a very pretty natural and buildable color on my NC15 skin.


----------



## Jools (Mar 5, 2008)

My new Beautypowder Blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/687/bpbs1rg1.jpg






Sweetness applied on my cheeks (NW20) (I shoul've used a little more Blush but the  lighting in my bathroom is very poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## glamqueen1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Finally got my hands on some BPB! to my surprise, I chose True Romantic to accompany me home! It's hard to take a photo of that blush, it's silvery shimmer reflects the light and makes it look lighter than irl. It's actual colour is  more like the slimshine standing next to it, Scant! Very plummy! But on cheek, it gives that natural, cold pinkish glow! nw20 skin.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 6, 2008)

Some swatches - No flash on NW 45 Skin.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 6, 2008)

Beauty Powder Blushes Sweetness and True Romantic swatches on skin ligher than N1:


----------



## nunu (Mar 6, 2008)

swatches on nc43

L-R: sweetness, joyous, serenely and feeling


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 7, 2008)

Shy beauty on left (notice the glitter) true romantic on right





Me wearing true romantic with shy beauty on top (nc/nw 20 for ref)


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 7, 2008)

found these on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True Romantic
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...ueromantic.jpg

Sweetness
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o.../sweetness.jpg

Shy Beauty 
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o.../shybeauty.jpg

Serenely
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...y/serenely.jpg

Secret Blush
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...ecretblush.jpg

Joyous
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...any/joyous.jpg

Eversun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...ny/eversun.jpg


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## goink (Mar 13, 2008)

Shy Beauty
Natural Light. No flash. - Right beside the window
NC20 (SFF)
Shy Beauty is the least pigmented of the bunch.






On tissue paper:





On inner wrist, blended:


----------



## Glassdoll (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 13, 2008)

*I got one blush for now in Joyous.*
*Its very nice, I love it!*
*Here is some pics. I am NC30.*
http://images36.fotki.com/v1155/free...jpg?1205456562
http://images19.fotki.com/v365/free/...jpg?1205456555
http://images34.fotki.com/v1147/free...jpg?1205456573
http://images33.fotki.com/v1140/free...jpg?1205456574


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 14, 2008)

Eversun, Serenely & Sweetness on NC35 skin.







Sweetness





Serenely





EverSun





No Flash:




Top: (L-R)Harmony, Eversun, Bottom: (L-R)Serenely, & Sweetness


Flash:




Top: (L-R)Harmony, Eversun, Bottom: (L-R)Serenely, & Sweetness


----------



## iSHi (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2008)

nc44 in SFF


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 16, 2008)

*All skin swatches on NC30 skin.*




















*Top daylight, bottom flash*






*Top flash, bottom daylight*










*Top flash, bottom daylight*










*
Left Shy Beauty, right Shy Angel sheertone shimmer*
*Top flash, bottom daylight*









*The top unlabelled one is Shy Angel*












*I think the bottom one is Margin (sorry!)*






*The bottom one is True Romantic, not Desert Rose!
I swatched Hipness at home but when I looked at Joyous next to it in the store, Joyous looks more coral and Hipness looks more orange, but the swatch here looks opposite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe b/c the q-tip I used for Joyous was really fluffy?
*












*I think the top one is Secret and the bottom one is Feeling - sorry I didn't write it down!*


----------



## astronaut (Mar 17, 2008)

Petalpoint blush, True Romantic BPB





Petalpoint blush, True Romantic BPB





Petalpoint blush, True Romantic BPB





True Romantic BPB top, Petalpoint blush bottom

True Romantic and Petalpoint look identical in the pan. The darkness you may see in Petalpoint is from the shadow created from the little hetchmarks of the blush while the BPB does not have the imprinted marks. When swatched, Petalpoint has a silver sheen while True Romantic is darker and more matte. Petalpoint blush is much better in appearance and texture in my opinion. I'm going to stick to blushes.





True Romantic and Shy Beauty


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Mar 17, 2008)

NC42 - Skin Reference


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 22, 2008)

Top: Joyous, Hipness
Bottom: Fleur Power





Fab vs Feeling


----------



## Julzie (Apr 10, 2008)

*MAC Beauty Powder Blush in Eversun*


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2008)

secret blush on nc25 skin applied with a dual fibre brush...imho, this is the only way to go with the beauty powder blushers.


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 20, 2008)

The lighting wasn't fabulous today, it was either too light or too dark, but here's some close-ups of my True Romance BPB

BOTH CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 3, 2008)

*Warm Soul





*

*Shy Beauty










*


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 6, 2008)

Joyous:


----------

